# Over 3000 for Raffavita



## k_georgiadis

Congratulations Raffa!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Raffa!  It's nice to have you back.  

Elisabetta


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti!!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tuttiiiiii!
Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Grazie ragazzi. 
Invecchio, eh sì.


----------



## TimLA

Eccoti Raffathy!
Soltanto 3.000??? Mi sembra più! 
Brava! Complimenti! Tanti auguri! Buon natale! Buon anno! Ecc!
Timavita


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Complimenti e congratulazioni!!!


----------



## raffavita

Grazie ancora, ragazzi.
Che bellezza!!


----------



## Siberia

Happy 3000 , nice to see you again!!
Siberia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*E brava! Per fortuna sei tornata per tagliare il traguardo dei 3000..*


----------



## raffavita

Grazie Sibe, grazie Paul. Sono proprio contenta di rivedervi!!!!!


----------



## perfavore

Ciao Raffs,

Complimenti! Spero di rivederti presto.


----------



## raffavita

Grazie Perfavore.

Rafs


----------



## MünchnerFax

Qui siamo in piena _Oktoberfest_, quindi ancora brindisi no, grazie. 
Ma le congratulazioni sì.


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations


----------



## raffavita

Grazie mille, Maverik.


----------



## Jana337

Bentornata e auguri!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, raffa


----------



## Einstein

Well done, raffa, keep up the good work!


----------



## housecameron

Bravissima raffa, però ci mancano un po' i thread _hot_ di fine luglio  
Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Einstein, ciao Housecameron, ciao Gio, ciao Jana, ciao MuncherFax, grazie mille anche a voi.
Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------

